# Brute Force 750 clicking noise



## trkynock (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi,
I have a 2007 Brute Force 750 4x4i and after hauling a quad trailer on a long sand and water trip it makes this clicking noise(only way to explain noise is if you had a baseball card in your bicycle spokes) the only time it makes the noise is when I add weight(me sitting on it),while I have it jacked off the back tires and run it there is no noise as soon as I set it down its there again? We have the back end torn apart but not sure where to start as the sound is coming from the back..I have about 1200 km on it? No brass filings in oil.
Thank-you for any help!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

axle poppin


----------



## trkynock (Oct 4, 2009)

So how would I fix the axle poppin?
Thank-you


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree, you might could take the boot off the one that is popping, clean it real good with brake cleaner and regrease it. Probably have to replace the cv joint though.


----------



## trkynock (Oct 4, 2009)

The boot did come off the one side,the bearings did look good..The joint looked okay but we did not take the grease out should we clean it up and repack it,would this help :thinking:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i would cleanup the cv joint for sure and regrease it, never know maybe thats the problem.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree, here is a how to video that might help ya out some. 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2389


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

CV boots are fun


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

650Brute said:


> CV boots are fun


I would not recommend the Moose brand. I do not think they are plyable enough. I replaced one today. I broke the axle down three times and be ****ed if it didn't pop off on a test run in driveway.

Also be careful with the UNIFIT as used in the how to's. I cut the boot with the clamps that they provided. I guess I sucked it down to tight.

Forth times a charm. 

What a crappy greasy afternoon.
:aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that was my problem, rd. i tightened them mofo's up so tight i broke the clamps. i guess that much pressure isn't needed. 
them zipties i got on are tight. i tightened them with the banding tool too.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that was my problem, rd. i tightened them mofo's up so tight i broke the clamps. i guess that much pressure isn't needed.
> them zipties i got on are tight. i tightened them with the banding tool too.


Phree, Did you find the Unifit to be bit large on the axle side? I think you may be on to something with the Zip Tie. The metal straps cut the boot when it began to jumble up around the axle. If the zip tie holds up, I would probably rather use that. There is another universal brand I use I just can't remember the name, the axle side fits pretty snug. I get it from ATV shop. No go on the weekends though. Autozone is awfully convenient. 

Man I wanted to take some photos of the new seal, but after fighting that boot all day, I was pretty ornery, and greasy. I will get a picture within a couple of days.


----------



## trkynock (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the great advice!
Will try to grease and clean the CV boot up...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

If you haven't done one before make sure you have some rubber gloves handy because it can get very messy


----------



## trkynock (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay I have the parts off ,cleaned and repacked with grease but still have the same problem.
Theres still a popping noise from the back left rear.Any other suggestions I could try?
Thanks again for all the replies!!!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Did you work the joint real well and massage the grease in there? Also, did you remove as much air as possible from the boot?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Used zip ties myself...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

RDs Neighbor said:


> Phree, Did you find the Unifit to be bit large on the axle side? I think you may be on to something with the Zip Tie. The metal straps cut the boot when it began to jumble up around the axle. If the zip tie holds up, I would probably rather use that. There is another universal brand I use I just can't remember the name, the axle side fits pretty snug. I get it from ATV shop. No go on the weekends though. Autozone is awfully convenient.
> 
> Man I wanted to take some photos of the new seal, but after fighting that boot all day, I was pretty ornery, and greasy. I will get a picture within a couple of days.


they seemed to fit just right. i can tell you those zip ties are TIGHT!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

May use zip ties all the time.......


----------



## trkynock (Oct 4, 2009)

YES..thank-you for all the excellent information and help!!!
It is the CV joints so going to order the parts:bigok:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## trkynock (Oct 4, 2009)

Now the starter is gone:aargh4:


----------

